# Snow plow snow deflector question



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I can't seem to find one that fits my blade and my budget....anyone have any ideas of what else would work? I'm tired of deep snow flying over the top.

Thanks.....all replied are appeciated!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get an old conveyer belt and cut it to fit on your plow JMO.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

then sandwich between metal so it doesnt rip off. like a washer?


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

cost me 45$ to get a belt cut at a rubber shop and 5 bolts to install, I got the tuf stuff with the lining inside... perfect fit


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

Go to a truck stop and find a truck mud flap that has fallen off. Or go buy a truck mud flap and cut it down to size. Thats what I did. Then got a one inch wide piece of steel to go on top of that and drill holls through it to keep the bolts from pulling out.


----------

